# Test Cypionate - Day 26 - No effects



## Deployment (Oct 9, 2017)

What’s up everyone,

I’m probably tweaking and just need some reassurance to shut up and get back in the gym however hear me out. I’ve been injecting test C 300mg twice a week every 3.5 days and am currently on day 26. I’m 5’10 190lbs 15% body fat and am losing my motivation as I’m not feeling anything right now. 

I wake up a little frustrated, kind of down on myself, beat myself in the gym as I lift, and question everything: “are my workouts really doing anything”. Like I said, I feel like my investment in these shots with no return is getting to my head

Do I need to stfu, keep training and wait longer to feel something?

Or should I just become a low life scum bag who never works out again; similar to how I feel right now

Thanks ya’ll,
- Deployment


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 9, 2017)

Deployment said:


> What’s up everyone,
> 
> I’m probably tweaking and just need some reassurance to shut up and get back in the gym however hear me out. I’ve been injecting test C 300mg twice a week every 3.5 days and am currently on day 26. I’m 5’10 190lbs 15% body fat and am losing my motivation as I’m not feeling anything right now.
> 
> ...


Personally I start to see test e or test C kicking around week 2 or 3 but I have heard people say many times in 4 to 5 weeks. I'm not sure what your diets like if you want to send me over how many grams of carbs protein and fat you're eating per day? That would let me know if you're eating right or enough in order to see the results you're looking for..


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 9, 2017)

Just keep training, even if the juice is bunk that shouldn't be an excuse not to train....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 9, 2017)

All that says is when your done with the cycle you're gonna stop working out which if that's the case just quit now.....don't rely on the gear to make progress


----------



## Caballero (Oct 9, 2017)

Bigmills said:


> Personally I start to see test e or test C kicking around week 2 or 3 ..


 Then you're not running test e or c!


----------



## Deployment (Oct 9, 2017)

Not having gear in my system is not what is causing the lack of motivation. Investing time and money into these injections with no results creates frustration which lowers my motivation 

  - Dep


----------



## Deployment (Oct 9, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Then you're not running test e or c!



So you agree it’s longer? Not sure what I’m looking for in relation to a kick in.. maybe I’m just in my head too muxh


----------



## Caballero (Oct 9, 2017)

Deployment said:


> So you agree it’s longer? Not sure what I’m looking for in relation to a kick in.. maybe I’m just in my head too muxh


Yes give it til atleast week 5 til you start questioning the gear. For me week 5- 6 shit get's real.....haha GL


----------



## Deployment (Oct 9, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Yes give it til atleast week 5 til you start questioning the gear. For me week 5- 6 shit get's real.....haha GL



Thank you,

i just feel too hard on myself I guess. Just need to relax and take it one day at a time but I’m consumed by wanting long term effects right away


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 9, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Then you're not running test e or c!


I will not and what makes you say that?


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 9, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Yes give it til atleast week 5 til you start questioning the gear. For me week 5- 6 shit get's real.....haha GL


If it GOOD gear and you or someone you know has been making it for 12 + years you will see a difference within a week too. Especially if you're smart and you front-load..


----------



## Caballero (Oct 9, 2017)

Bigmills said:


> what makes you say that?


Well to be fair what is your definition of "feeling it" ? If you mean a higher libido yes you will feel that quick. If you're saying you see "gains" in 2-3 wks I have a really hard time buying that. Just my opinion which is coming from using long ester's on & off for almost 2 decades.


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 9, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Well to be fair what is your definition of "feeling it" ? If you mean a higher libido yes you will feel that quick. If you're saying you see "gains" in 2-3 wks I have a really hard time buying that. Just my opinion which is coming from using long ester's on & off for almost 2 decades.


Everytime I answer so much question on here it seems like you pop up acting like I don't know what I'm talking about. If you're on any other boards the bigger ones. Maybe you should look at my posts because I just looked at yours and honestly I have nothing to say to you brother. Well nothing that you would like to hear anyway but you have a good night..


----------



## Caballero (Oct 9, 2017)

Bigmills said:


> Everytime I answer so much question on here it seems like you pop up acting like I don't know what I'm talking about. If you're on any other boards the bigger ones. Maybe you should look at my posts because I just looked at yours and honestly I have nothing to say to you brother. Well nothing that you would like to hear anyway but you have a good night..


Yes I know the "bigger boards" you claim...BOP & PM. So this reply speaks for itself. :32 (17):


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 10, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Yes I know the "bigger boards" you claim...BOP & PM. So this reply speaks for itself. :32 (17):


If you do read my posts on those boards, and ASF, MC, ASNSCI, and HCU you will see that minor little different than yours. I think you said you've been doing this for 12 years or more with a few HICCUPS in between. I've been doing it since 05 with no slip Up's, and when I say no slip ups I don't just mean since 05 I mean since 1981... I thought last time you criticize one of my posts we came to the conclusion that we are all here for the same purpose and that was to learn? SMH...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 10, 2017)

Frontloading is pointless.....you get more of a placebo effect than anything else


----------



## Caballero (Oct 10, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Frontloading is pointless.....you get more of a placebo effect than anything else



Ease up JT...BigMill runs the boards!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 10, 2017)

Bigmills said:


> If it GOOD gear and you or someone you know has been making it for 12 + years you will see a difference within a week too. Especially if you're smart and you front-load..


this is complete bull shit.. your boy can be making it for 100 years u won't see jack shit in that time frame .,you may feel alittle more confident but physical changes take time


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 10, 2017)

At 400mgs the stamina came up fairly quick but as far as strength and pump size around 5 weeks was when it reared its ugly head 

Hang in there I think glory is right around the corner


----------



## Deployment (Oct 10, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> At 400mgs the stamina came up fairly quick but as far as strength and pump size around 5 weeks was when it reared its ugly head
> 
> Hang in there I think glory is right around the corner



I believe so too, and this is what I needed to hear. Just tiresome stabbing myself with a needle and getting no results... it is my first cycle so for now I feel like I’m wasting my time. 

As you stated, hopefully I come back a week from now telling you all “holy shit I feel it”


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 10, 2017)

Have u Gotten bloodwork done to make sure your injecting actual test?Its never a holy shit I feel it.. this isn't dope it's a hormone which some people won't " feel " the way u think it will


----------



## Seeker (Oct 10, 2017)

1st cycle,  600mgs per week, 26 days in. Yes you definately should have noticed something by now. Even it was a few pounds of water weight, increased libido, better overall feeling. If you were pinning human grade test you would felt it the 1st week being this is your 1st cycle. Get a blood test. Your levels should be noticeable by now as well.


----------



## Deployment (Oct 10, 2017)

Seeker said:


> 1st cycle,  600mgs per week, 26 days in. Yes you definately should have noticed something by now. Even it was a few pounds of water weight, increased libido, better overall feeling. If you were pinning human grade test you would felt it the 1st week being this is your 1st cycle. Get a blood test. Your levels should be noticeable by now as well.



I have noticed all of those. I’m just missing this “better overall feeling”... I actually feel really negative towards myself

  - Dep


----------



## Seeker (Oct 10, 2017)

Deployment said:


> I have noticed all of those. I’m just missing this “better overall feeling”... I actually feel really negative towards myself
> 
> - Dep



Interesting. Now I'm wondering if your e2 levels are off. You need to get some blood work done.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 10, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Then you're not running test e or c!



I notice both e and c very quick also. 10-14 days in I'm Def stronger and bigger from the extra water weight. Everyone ain't the same man.


----------



## Caballero (Oct 10, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I notice both e and c very quick also. 10-14 days in I'm Def stronger and bigger from the extra water weight. Everyone ain't the same man.


Comsidering the release time for the long esters, is closer to 10 days. I would tend to believe your strength may be more placebo, but to each his own. As for "water weight" anyone can achieve that with simple dbol in half the time. Real gains " muscle" takes time as we all know not 2-3 wks.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 10, 2017)

weeks 5-7 is where the magic happens, be patient


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 10, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Comsidering the release time for the long esters, is closer to 10 days. I would tend to believe your strength may be more placebo, but to each his own. As for "water weight" anyone can achieve that with simple dbol in half the time. Real gains " muscle" takes time as we all know not 2-3 wks.



Ok but that's not what anyone is talking about. The point was he said he can notice physical changes in 2 weeks whether it be water weight or not it's still a change. Which is not uncommon. And it's not placebo. Like I said everyone is different.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 10, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Comsidering the release time for the long esters, is closer to 10 days. I would tend to believe your strength may be more placebo, but to each his own. As for "water weight" anyone can achieve that with simple dbol in half the time. Real gains " muscle" takes time as we all know not 2-3 wks.



No actually the release time is 24-48 hours from injection.  Because of the ester it doesn't all release at once.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 10, 2017)

If there are physical changes in the first two weeks of test their so small it's not worth even mentioning .. I tend to gain my weight later in the cycles as I age


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 10, 2017)

Like the Bros said, blood work is the only way to know. Depending on where yer at (if yer in the States), many can just set an appointment at a lab on-line and get a test done for around $50 that will give you the answers ye need).


----------



## Caballero (Oct 10, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ok but that's not what anyone is talking about. The point was he said he can notice physical changes in 2 weeks whether it be water weight or not it's still a change. Which is not uncommon. And it's not placebo. Like I said everyone is different.


I was referring to your "Strength in the first 10-14 days " comment as placebo. Wasn't speaking to anyone else.


edit- Not to confuse any new guys with the "back & forth"  And yes ECK everyone is different in the end.  

http://elitemensguide.com/testosterone-injections/#Testosterone_Enanthate


----------



## Caballero (Oct 11, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Just keep training, even if the juice is bunk that shouldn't be an excuse not to train....


Think homeboy just needs a hug not gear !!! lol smh


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Think homeboy just needs a hug not gear!!!! lol Smh..
> https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/test-cypionate-day-26-no-effects.134388536/



Really? Link to another board. No


----------



## Caballero (Oct 11, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Really? Link to another board. No



My bad ..didn't read the rules

Edit- deleted


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 11, 2017)

You're just thinking too much. Longer esters just take longer to saturate in you. Everyone's body is a little different on how they react. For long esters like cyp that I've used too the 5 to 6 week mark is when my results come and continue till the end of the cycle. Just relax, some test isn't going to make you feel super human right away. Keep training and eating clean


----------

